# vorlagen und objekte  für illustrator



## Maffy (25. September 2002)

ich suche fertige vorlagen, also Wappen oder Logos von den Medienberufe bzw. druckerberufen, für geschäftsbriefe, visiten karten usw., die in illustrator verwendbar sind.

genauso suche ich fertige objekte für die bibliothek in illustrator aus den bereich edv, video, druck, multimedia.

kennt da jemand internetseiten wo man sich da was downloaden kann?

mfg maffy


----------



## ex:change (29. September 2002)

Hast Du 'ne Corel ClipArt CD? Da ist zwar auch viel Schrott drauf, aber auch viel brauchbares (Symbole, Zeichen etc).


----------



## Maffy (29. September 2002)

die cd von corel habe ich zwar aber damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen.

eigentlich müsste es doch im internet seiten geben, wo ich zusätzliche pinsel, symbole ec. für illustrator runterladen kann.

habe zwar schon einmal eine suchaktion gestartet aber bin noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------

